# 2005.5 Jetta 2.5 Auxiliary fan install



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has had experience changing out a auxiliary fan on a MK5 jetta. The one on my vehicle does not seem to be working and needs replaced. I am told it is either the fan or the control unit. Never the less I am going to need to install the new fan because I am told the control unit is part of the fan assembly. Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

haven't done it myself but what i would suggest doing:

1: take off front bumper
2: disconnect core support on top so you can tilt it forward

that way you have more room to work and all. shouldn't be too bad at all honestly


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

I think the fan assembly is to come out through the bottom of the engine compartment. I do not see any other way for the unit to come out. I am going to try to put it up on a set of car ramps to see if I can get enough ground clearance to get the fan out. Anyone else with any other suggestions please help. Thanks everyone.


----------



## csapp (Mar 22, 2005)

Which fan is not working, I assume you mean the small one, if so the big one has the control module in it, the small one is a slave to the master fan. Meaning it gets the power from the big guy. 
Anyway, they come out from the bottom, held in place by 4 t-30 torx screws, you have to wiggle and rotate the carrier to clear the motor and associated hoses, then flip the fan carrier over and remove the fan(s). I don't know if you will have enough clearance on ramps to get the carrier out comfortably, it might be tight so be careful not to break/damage the cooling system. 
Good Luck!


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4902624-DIY-Cooling-Fan-Replacement


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

It is the smaller auxiliary fan. So does everyone agree that if the master fan ( big one ) is running then it is not the control unit itself. I think it is just the smaller fan that has gone bad. Anyways, the DIY thread is very informative. Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

*question*

Can someone tell me what the symtoms would be if the control module would not be working. I still have not fixed this problem with the auxiliary fan because I have not been sure if that is the problem. The auxiliary fan is definitely not working, so I am thinking that all I have to do is replace this fan. Can anyone make any suggestions.


----------

